# BMW M3 Convertible, G220 and FK1000P



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Today saw the much-needed detail of a friends BMW M3 Convertible. We decided that a full correction wasn't required so went for a good clean inside and out with a light machine polish, and focusing on areas of scuffs and scratches.

Here are few before and afters:



























































































So on with the process:

1. Firstly the badges, grilles, window seals, shuts, tyres etc got a good clean using Megs APC 4:1 and various brushes:





































2. The roof got soaked using the AG Fabric Roof Cleaner, agitated with the AG Brush then rinsed (for ages). I repeated this several times to removes as much of the dirt as possible.










3. Then the car was soaked in AB SSF, and PW rinsed.
4. Wheels were soaked in Bilberry, the agitated with my Raceglaze Brush.




























5. The car was then washed using DG901 and a Sonus Mitt, then PW rinsed.
6. Out came the clay which was Sonus Green and Megs LT as lube:










7. The car was then given another quick wash and rinse before being dried with a Sonus Drying Towel.
8. Once dry I assessed the paint work and took some PTG readings which were healthy all over:










9. I then focused on some areas that needed more than a light polish and after a trial opted for Menz IP PO85RD 3.02 on a Menz Compound Pad.









































































Boot lid was very dull:



















10. Once I had tackled these areas the rest of the car got a light machine polish with Dodo Lime Prime and a Megs Polishing Pad.

This is a door 50/50 with just the Lime Prime:










11. I then moved straight onto my 1st layer of LSP, which was FK 1000P.
12. I left that for 20 mins and in that time cleaned the windows with Megs Glass Concentrate and dressed the tyres and trims with CG New Look Trim Gel before going back to buff of the FK.
13. I then applied a 2nd layer of FK1000P and this time did the windows and wheels as well.
14. Now for my least favourite part - the interior. The mats came out and got a good soak in AG Interior Shampoo, agitated with a brush then rinsed before extracting as much water as possible using a Vax - they were filthy:










15. All the plastics were cleaned with a MF and APC 10:1.
16. All leather was cleaned with AG Leather Cleaner.
17. The rest of the car was vacuumed with a Dyson and Dyson Car Kit.
18. A few courtesy sprays of CG New Car Scent.

Interior Before and Afters:























































19 The exhaust were polished with AG Metal Cleaner.
20. Finally to top it all off was a wipe down with Zaino Z8 Grand Finale Spray.

All in all I was very pleased with the results and impressed with the Lime Prime. Here are the afters:













































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Really good work. Your write up's are very good. That 50/50 bootlid shot I think is my favourite. I'm impressed by the fact that you got this level of correction using the G220.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

flyfs6 said:


> Really good work. Your write up's are very good. That 50/50 bootlid shot I think is my favourite. I'm impressed by the fact that you got this level of correction using the G220.


Thanks and yes, although the boot lid had a hit with with the Menz combo, before using the LP. As you can see the reflections are much sharper of the tree in the half that has been done :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Fantastic work, I hate looking at these M3 details, I want one so much :thumb:

By the way, how long did you spend on the car?


----------



## Koniyoto (May 7, 2008)

Amazing turn around Ahaydock :thumb: Car Looks super!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Great work as usual mate, and cracking pics. 

How did you find the dodo LP via machine and how long and what speeds were you working it?

Paul


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish matey.


----------



## andrew23uk (Feb 19, 2008)

Love the stripes on the car mats' Nice little trick! Cracking job and pics !


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers people.



Alty17 said:


> Fantastic work, I hate looking at these M3 details, I want one so much :thumb:
> 
> By the way, how long did you spend on the car?


Thanks and I spent about 9 hours on it and I'm knackered :buffer:



Race Valeting said:


> Great work as usual mate, and cracking pics.
> 
> How did you find the dodo LP via machine and how long and what speeds were you working it?
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul, I really like LP by machine. As you can see by the door 50/50 it offers a good level of correction when full correction is wanted or there isn't time. I use about 3 blobs and set it to about speed 4 on my G220, and work for a coupel of mins - maybe not even that. You can kind of see when its ready to come off. My only critisicm would be its a bit runny but then I guess it was designed for machine use. What I like is you get impressive results and it doesn't take as long as say Megs 80 or Menz FF, although I would say the finish is better with the latter 2 - so its swings and roundabouts really.

Maybe a market for yoru Dom LP for Machine :buffer: :thumb:

If I had remembered I should have taken my SRP and seen how that compared to LP directly.


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Fantastic job there Alex,Amazing finish just with the lime prime,Great product well done fella :thumb:.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice mate, great finish.:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sensational work as always Alex.

What's the verdict on 1000P then? It will look even better after a few days


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I like it - easy on and easy off, left good results and like you say in a few days it will be looking even better. Good stuff :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice work Alex, looks like a different car :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

That's a really nice turn around for a very mucky M3 - and very impressive seeing the Lime Prime 50 / 50 shot. :thumb:

So would you say that the Menz FF gives the best glossiest LSP ready finish compared to the Lime Prime? From the pix it looks a close run thing?


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

looks superb, it a shame some people let there cars get so bad.


----------



## sengh (Aug 13, 2008)

woww top work!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks awesome mate, the FK1000P produces another stunner


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Thats impressive, very cool car, very good job done.

Lime Prime impressed again!


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Stunning, Just had my E46 M3 Cab written off due to being flooded where we live. Network Rail failed to turn the pump on that pumps excess water away from our street.

Was gutting to see my Pride and Joy Flooded with water and sewage.

Will try and get a pics up.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks a lot people.



yetizone said:


> That's a really nice turn around for a very mucky M3 - and very impressive seeing the Lime Prime 50 / 50 shot. :thumb:
> 
> So would you say that the Menz FF gives the best glossiest LSP ready finish compared to the Lime Prime? From the pix it looks a close run thing?


Thanks and yes I think Menz FF gives a better finish over LP but obviously it takes much longer to break down. In this write up though I didn't use Menz FF, only IP PO85RD 3.02 to remove some heavier defects then refined with the LP.



s2kpaul said:


> looks superb, it a shame some people let there cars get so bad.


Cheers, yes he hasn't washed it since buying it :doublesho


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

very nice as usual mate, considering you only gave it a light polish it look's stunning :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Great stuff matey. Thanks for posting


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Great results, very impressed with the 50/50 of the door with just Lime Prime given BMW paint is supposed to be a right pain. Hopefully my Imola Red will come out as well as that!!

Tony.

PS you don't know what head unit/motorised screen is in there do you?


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Really nice detail there 

Excellent work!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.



Tone Loc said:


> Great results, very impressed with the 50/50 of the door with just Lime Prime given BMW paint is supposed to be a right pain. Hopefully my Imola Red will come out as well as that!!
> 
> Tony.
> 
> PS you don't know what head unit/motorised screen is in there do you?


Not off the top of my head. It is a Pioneer I know that much - I'll ask him for you and report back.


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

Cracking job... you turn out some outstanding work


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb as usual Alex stunning car:argie:


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Great work Alex as always :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks excellent Alex, impressive use of lime prime and love the floor up shot!


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks fantastic. Good write up too.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic job as always mate :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Very nice Alex!


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Fantastic job! love the M3's.
The picture showing what lime prime can do was top notch.


----------



## OneJohnSheridan (Jun 29, 2006)

Cracking!

Looks quality. I might have to try some of the FK1000P. Spot on.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top work there mate. But then I wouldn't expect anything less from you

God, 9 hours, you did really well mate did you get any help?

If not hope you got a few beer tokens out of it:thumb:


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow, what a very nice turnaround. Looks much better now.:thumb:


----------



## jord18 (Feb 1, 2009)

grate job mate.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Great work and a great car, cracking correction work..............:thumb:

Don't know about you but I found the rear bench on these cars a nightmare to get in an clean, not a lot of room.......


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers people.



Baker21 said:


> Great work and a great car, cracking correction work..............:thumb:
> 
> Don't know about you but I found the rear bench on these cars a nightmare to get in an clean, not a lot of room.......


Thanks and yes it was a bit crammed to say the least.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very impressive - not seen FK1000 on black before and it looks great.

I also like LP by machine - great on a rotary


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

excellent work!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.



Bigpikle said:


> very impressive - not seen FK1000 on black before and it looks great.
> 
> I also like LP by machine - great on a rotary


Cheers mate, and yes the LP impressed me by DA and as you say is even better with a Rotary. Unfortunately I cannot justify buying both machines as I have other toys I want to buy


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Great work! M3 looks stunning now.

Particularly impressed at the defect removal with the compounding pad, did the finish need refining after that?

I ask as I'm looking at doing a similar thing with my car, LP by machine all over, but correcting particular bad areas with IP, wondering if the LP will refine the finish after the compounding?

Cheers!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Alex-Clio said:


> Great work! M3 looks stunning now.
> 
> Particularly impressed at the defect removal with the compounding pad, did the finish need refining after that?
> 
> ...


Thanks - depends upon the compound and pad, but yes I find LP did a top job of refining.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

So I could polish out defects with IP on a compounding pad then refine it back to a gloss with Lime Prime on a polishing pad ?


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

GREAT WORK M8 ,
wish i had your knowledge ,
superb


----------



## KevJM (Jul 8, 2008)

Great job on a lovely car you just made up my mind on trying the FK1000P though I expect its more down to your skill and hard work rather than the product :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words :thumb:



Alex-Clio said:


> So I could polish out defects with IP on a compounding pad then refine it back to a gloss with Lime Prime on a polishing pad ?


Yes but I would make sure you work the IP fully to reduce marring and if a polishing pad will do then use that one. Obviously every car can be different, however I have never really had a problem doing this but I have only every actaully done it on hard paint cars.

HTHs :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

very very nice and great pics, is it carbon black?


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent work:thumb: Great level of correction with the da considering how hard BM paint is!!

Also crazy how much the brake disc's rusted between the b4'a n afters


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Gavb said:


> very very nice and great pics, is it carbon black?


Thanks and yes it is Carbon Black. Looked more Dark Blue to me, but I guess that is the colour :thumb:



chris141 said:


> Excellent work:thumb: Great level of correction with the da considering how hard BM paint is!!
> 
> Also crazy how much the brake disc's rusted between the b4'a n afters


Thanks and yes it was bad about the discs.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Excellent job there :thumb: , bit of a state it was in before hand.


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice work as always alex :thumb:


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

Cracking turnaround, that was one manky and sorry looking M3.

Looks almost new now. :thumb:


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Great work mate and great write up :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.



KnightUnit said:


> Nice work as always alex :thumb:


Thanks mate - how are you? Haven't seen you about recently...


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Great job mate:thumb:


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

great work.. lovely metal flake.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work man ,really lime prime great product ithink to order some dodo 
if make compare betwen (swissvax meduim= menzerna FF ) and lime prime which one have more ability to remove swirl ? 

you 50/50 lime prime top picture .


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Very very nice, Lime Prime seems a top product. :argie:
I want a M3 too...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Did you use dodo prewax or dodo lime prime lite cleaners glaze ?
which one more agrassive ? beacuse im confuis dodo said pre-wax is micro-abrassive
and lite-cleaner glaze non abrasiver ?!


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Awesome work mate! I hope you gave the owner a clip round the head for letting it get into that state


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Top work man ,really lime prime great product ithink to order some dodo
> if make compare betwen (swissvax meduim= menzerna FF ) and lime prime which one have more ability to remove swirl ?
> 
> you 50/50 lime prime top picture .


The Menzerna 106FA will remove more swirls than the Dodo IMO, but it will take much longer to do hence why the Lime Prime is a great choice for quick jobs.



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Did you use dodo prewax or dodo lime prime lite cleaners glaze ?
> which one more agrassive ? beacuse im confuis dodo said pre-wax is micro-abrassive
> and lite-cleaner glaze non abrasiver ?!


I use both. In this detail I used Lime Prime, however had I done a full correction I may have used Lime Prime Lite as it contains no abrasives. Lime Prime does contain micro-abrasives where as Lime Prime Lite doesn't and is more a Glaze.

HTHs.


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice job :thumb: 

How does the paint behave ?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

k6gixer said:


> Nice job :thumb:
> 
> How does the paint behave ?


Thanks, and on this particular BMW it was a bit softer hence the good correction with just Lime Prime :thumb:


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Apologies for the resurrection but it was a stunning job  :thumb:

The stripey mats look great as does the results from only using LP. I've bought some so will find a friends car that needs a once over to try the stuff out :buffer:

If bringing these great turn-arounds back to life is not the done thing then can someone let me know and I'll stick with dishing out "thanks" instead 

Thanks for posting

Regards, Ian


----------



## Revolutionrock (Sep 27, 2009)

great results!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I've seen you Lime Prime corrections on the Disco & Sport. This one was posted before I joined the forums. Lime Prime seems to be impressing me at the moment, well your use of it is. I have a friend who wants his car spruced up shortly. I think I'll have to get some Lime Prime to try. Thanks for showing what results can be achieved with it.


----------

